# May Meeting -- 5/19 @ 1pm



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Our May meeting will be held at the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center in Athens, Tx. on Sunday May 19th at 1pm. The web link to the center is:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/visitorcenters/tffc/visit/

With two weeks advance notice we can get a discount on admission (normally $5.50/adult). I need a headcount of likely people by this coming weekend (May 6). Please either post in this thread or email me if you (and your family) will come on this field trip.

Carpooling is encouraged -- The drive to Athens is about an hour from the Dallas area...

Regards,
Mike Cameron
Pres., DFWAPC


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I just re-read the group information, the discount rate is only for schools. Sorry for the mis-information.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For those of you who were not at the April meeting, we will not be doing plant trades in May. There isn't a convenient place for this, and livestock might suffer from the time spent in hot cars.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I and my wife are planning on going with or without a discount. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Im going! Maybe a carpool? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Jerrybforl, That sure is a long drive from South Beach Miami. I will never complain about having to drive from Forest Hill to Dallas to work every again. 
Glad you're coming. It would be kinda nice to meet a little early and have a big DFWAPC picknik before going into the facility.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol! I no longer live there. I live in Seagoville. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump, I really hope I get over this disgusting cold so that I can go!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I'm here. Where's everyone at???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

JJ, I've been sick all week and just didn't feel up to the trip today. I hope you weren't the only one there!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope Steve and Mike with their wives showed up. Was a cool place. I was also able to spend time with my uncle too afterward. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

It was a long drive but well worth it. Wish others from the club had shown up. The weather was perfect and the exhibits were grand.


----------



## BirdieWren (Sep 21, 2011)

This club really, really, really needs an email list. Myself and other members that I'm friends with aren't always on these forums. It seems like I always find out about the meetings last minute, or worse, after it's already happened, like this time. I was planing on joining this meet with my spouse and two friends. If this club had an email list to notify members when it's meeting were as soon as they were decided on this club would have a much better turn-out. I've only made it to two meetings this year for this exact reason, I was planning and wanting to go to all of them.  Please, please get a mailing list going! I'll bake you cookies!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

BirdieWren, we had an email list at one time and stopped using it for lack of interest and because it was hard to manage.

Would you like to set up an email list for the club? We'd be happy if you volunteered!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

You could have a "meeting announcements" thread here, and people could subscribe to that.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

but to have members emailing list wouldn't we need a way of having every ones email, and they if they chose? choose? choice? to opied out they could. so the BOD could email they "emailer system, and that system would send out a email to every one giving them that info".


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> but to have members emailing list wouldn't we need a way of having every ones email, and they if they chose? choose? choice? to opied out they could. so the BOD could email they "emailer system, and that system would send out a email to every one giving them that info".


That was part of the problem with the old system--protecting member's privacy while still getting information to them. And the old list software had a terrible problem sending duplicate messages (and triplicate, quadruplicate, etc). It filled up my inbox so quickly that I unsubscribed.

But that does not mean that a new list necessarily would have the same problems. If a tech-savy member wants to take it on, I say, "Go for it!"


----------

